# Buying laptop from ibhejo.com



## powerhoney (Jun 9, 2013)

Hey, guys... Am thinking about buying the following laptop from ibhejo.com...
Lenovo IdeaPad Y510p Laptop (2.40GHz 1600MHz 6MB, 8 GB, 1 TB, Windows 8 64 bit) - Black | iBhejo.com
Please tell me anything and everything that I should know about buying internationally...
My queries are:
1. What customs/octroi/taxes will I be charged?
2. Is the website reliable?
3. How long do they take to deliver?
4. What power adapter will I have to buy?
Please inform me anything else that I should know about shopping internationally since I am a complete noob in this aspect.


----------



## Gtb93 (Jun 9, 2013)

1. Afaik, the price includes everything.
2. Yes, it is.
3. as mentioned, 10-15 days, so keep about 20-22 days.


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 9, 2013)

Okay... Btw, its stated that Octroi charges will be extra... Guys, is this deal good or would you suggest some other deal?
P.S.: I googled octroi and found that it's charged only in Maharashtra. Is that true? Is octroi charged in Assam?


----------



## Gtb93 (Jun 9, 2013)

It isn't charged in Assam.


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 9, 2013)

Thanks... Btw, do you think I should go ahead with the deal?


----------



## tnny9 (Jun 9, 2013)

I would also like to import Y510p, please suggest other options also.


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 9, 2013)

tnny9 said:


> I would also like to import Y510p, please suggest other options also.



One thing I'll like to point out is that it's not written whether the screen is FullHD in the link I mentioned above. Am confused between ordering from iBhejo.com and Ishopinternational.


----------



## Gtb93 (Jun 9, 2013)

I'd suggest you to wait unless it's very urgent. Let a few haswell models release here in India.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 9, 2013)

Gtb93 said:


> I'd suggest you to wait unless it's very urgent. Let a few haswell models release here in India.



+1 to that
Dell should refresh its line up within 1-2 months


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 9, 2013)

Gtb93 said:


> I'd suggest you to wait unless it's very urgent. Let a few haswell models release here in India.


It really is kinda urgent. Btw, will the model mentioned above have warranty in India? I mean does it have international warranty?


----------



## deadzone (Jun 10, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> It really is kinda urgent. Btw, will the model mentioned above have warranty in India? I mean does it have international warranty?



Don't buy from ibhejo..

You can import yourselves with borderlinx.com ... I have got nexus 7 that way.(it has international warranty).

Octroi charges are very high.try getting to a place where there is no octroi,if possible.

Buy only if you don't care about warranty.


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 10, 2013)

deadzone said:


> Don't buy from ibhejo..
> 
> You can import yourselves with borderlinx.com ... I have got nexus 7 that way.(it has international warranty).
> 
> ...



Why no ibhejo.com???
I was just about to place the order... 
Could you tell me the differences between ibhejo.com and borderlinx??? 
No octroi charges to my state (Assam) and warranty is near about non-existent here too!!!


----------



## deadzone (Jun 10, 2013)

OK.....
1.Register at borderlinx.com and get yourselves a temporary US address.
2.shop from lenovp store and get is shipped to the temporary US address.
3.use borderlinx.com to ship the item to your Indian address.Nominal shipping charges.
4.Use the below link to calculate the total cost.Use appropriate category.
*www.borderlinx.com/tcc/


You will get the laptop at lower price than ibhejo.com.


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 10, 2013)

deadzone said:


> OK.....
> 1.Register at borderlinx.com and get yourselves a temporary US address.
> 2.shop from lenovp store and get is shipped to the temporary US address.
> 3.use borderlinx.com to ship the item to your Indian address.Nominal shipping charges.
> ...



But, my SBI card cannot be used for US transactions!!!  Except the lower cost, are both the services same???


----------



## deadzone (Jun 10, 2013)

Which both services ?
Via borderlinx you will get for 60k and ibhejo 70k

I don't trust ibhejo.com,never bought anything from it.


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 10, 2013)

deadzone said:


> Which both services ?



ibhejo and borderlinx...


----------



## deadzone (Jun 10, 2013)

Via borderlinx you will get for 60k and ibhejo 70k

I don't trust ibhejo.com,never bought anything from it.

You can try,but I won't advice to do so.


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 10, 2013)

deadzone said:


> Via borderlinx you will get for 60k and ibhejo 70k
> 
> I don't trust ibhejo.com,never bought anything from it.
> 
> You can try,but I won't advice to do so.



Okay... Let me check... Btw, how will I order from the US Lenovo site since they accept transactions in US dollars???


----------



## deadzone (Jun 10, 2013)

For that you need a visa or MasterCard credit card....transaction will be automatically taken care of...

I bought nexus 7 for 22k from b&h.com and it arrived 10 days after to my home in Delhi.

Borderlinx will take care of custom duty charges.No surprises when then product comes home.This is tested method by me.Trust me


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 10, 2013)

Okay... Will order from borderlinx today or tomorrow!!! 
Btw, can you help me with the following page:
Borderlinx: Calculate international shipping, tax & duties prices
1. Type of delivery??? Standard or express???
2. Weight??? I think it will be 6 pounds???
3. Shipping box dimensions??? How will I calculate???
4. Should I buy from lenovo US site or other sites like newegg.com???


----------



## deadzone (Jun 10, 2013)

Choose express....
Weight would be 6Kg approx
Shipping box dimesions - laptop size is 387 x 259 x 36 mm so i guess in cm L-45 , B-30 , H-41 (should be not more than this)
I guess newegg.com would be better option.Its known site.

Oh wait....i forgot one thing the shipping cost is based on volumetric weight.....that means it would be basxed on dimensions of box of lenovo y510p...This things can be tricky.

But the total cost should not cross 66k......


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 10, 2013)

deadzone said:


> Choose express....
> Weight would be 6Kg approx
> Shipping box dimesions - laptop size is 387 x 259 x 36 mm so i guess in cm L-45 , B-30 , H-41 (should be not more than this)
> I guess newegg.com would be better option.Its known site.
> ...


Okay... Thanks a lot... 
And, how do I pay??? Did you use the concierge service???


----------



## deadzone (Jun 10, 2013)

concierge service ??

You will get the 750m Sli version for 75K


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 10, 2013)

deadzone said:


> concierge service ??
> 
> You will get the 750m Sli version for 75K


Wow... Will I??? Could you share the link with me???


----------



## deadzone (Jun 10, 2013)

Newegg.com - Lenovo IdeaPad Y510p (59362706) Notebook Intel Core i7 4700MQ(2.40GHz) 15.6" 12GB Memory 8GB SSD 1TB HDD NVIDIA GeForce GT 750M SLI
IdeaPad Y510p High-Performance 15.6" Multimedia Laptop from Lenovo | Lenovo (US)

Currently Sold out,but may be available at other places

Lenovo SLI = $1149 = 65K , Import cost - Total ~ 10K  == total (75k), may be 2k more or less.

There is a lot of calculations.....


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 10, 2013)

deadzone said:


> Newegg.com - Lenovo IdeaPad Y510p (59362706) Notebook Intel Core i7 4700MQ(2.40GHz) 15.6" 12GB Memory 8GB SSD 1TB HDD NVIDIA GeForce GT 750M SLI
> IdeaPad Y510p High-Performance 15.6" Multimedia Laptop from Lenovo | Lenovo (US)
> 
> Currently Sold out,but may be available at other places
> ...


Btw, how do I enter the phone number borderlinx provided in this page???
*shop.lenovo.com/SEUILibrary/controller/e/web/LenovoPortal/en_US/checkout.workflow:UpdateCheckout?u=69&t=1370866907966&c=42ED7A0E7F6A4629A38534DCEEF53F98


----------



## deadzone (Jun 10, 2013)

Cant see here the page you provided 
Something like 1-855-253-6686

Are you buying now.....?newegg.com sells for a very low price 12gb ram with sli ....for low 1149 dollars.


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 10, 2013)

deadzone said:


> Cant see here the page you provided
> Something like 1-855-253-6686
> 
> Are you buying now.....?newegg.com sells for a very low price 12gb ram with sli ....for low 1149 dollars.


Its like this:
*i.imgur.com/PSbOjmo.png
I entered that but it's not accepting...
Also, the zipcode has just five slots while the one that borderlinx provided is longer (9 digits)
And, what should the billing address be??? US address or Indian address???


----------



## deadzone (Jun 10, 2013)

You need to enter only 5 for zip code.The 9 digits was used in the past but now 5 is used in US..


For phone number ...it should accept.for extension enter "1"
The address should be Indian address for billing....these guys may call the bank and confirm.
I don't know whether lenovo.com would accept Indian billing address.But other sites like newegg or sites which do international shipping would accept Indian billing address.

Even if you pay and lenovo doesn't accept the Indian billing address,they will refund you..why not just ask lenovo support or chat with them before ordering ?


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 10, 2013)

deadzone said:


> You need to enter only 5 for zip code.The 9 digits was used in the past but now 5 is used in US..
> 
> 
> For phone number ...it should accept.for extension enter "1"
> ...


Okay... not ordering now... Just wanted to see how this thing works... Thanks a lot for your help!!!    Seriously, if there was a like or +1 button here, I would have clicked it a thousand times... Maybe I'll wait till the laptop is back in stock with newegg.com!!!


----------



## deadzone (Jun 10, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> Okay... not ordering now... Just wanted to see how this thing works... Thanks a lot for your help!!!    Seriously, if there was a like or +1 button here, I would have clicked it a thousand times... Maybe I'll wait till the laptop is back in stock with newegg.com!!!



OK....
Ask if you have any problems....
Seriously if you don't care about warranty then you should import.Even if you import 650m , you will get for 10k less and it would also have international warranty.


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 10, 2013)

deadzone said:


> OK....
> Ask if you have any problems....
> Seriously if you don't care about warranty then you should import.Even if you import 650m , you will get for 10k less and it would also have international warranty.



Actually I care about warranty, but it is pretty much non-existent in my state!!!  Pathetic condition here...


----------



## deadzone (Jun 10, 2013)

Keep me updated if you buy via import


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 10, 2013)

deadzone said:


> Keep me updated if you buy via import



Will do... Thanks a ton!!!


----------



## evil_maverick (Jun 10, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> Will do... Thanks a ton!!!



I tried borderlinx but the total shipping cost for the y500 was coming to around 17k and plus I choose the 800 dollar model 
so total price was coming approx 63 k....tats not much of a saving over the price out here....
am I doing anything wrong?


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 11, 2013)

evil_maverick said:


> I tried borderlinx but the total shipping cost for the y500 was coming to around 17k and plus I choose the 800 dollar model
> so total price was coming approx 63 k....tats not much of a saving over the price out here....
> am I doing anything wrong?



How did you get the shipping costs to be 17k???
If in the international shipping calculator, I enter the following:
1. TYPE OF DELIVERY: Express
2. WEIGHT: 10 kg (Actually it's gonna be a lot lighter, I think)
3. SHIPPING BOX DIMENSIONS: 6"X24"X18" (Gonna be smaller than that, I think)
I get the estimate as around 8.5k... 
Plus, if you get the 989$ SLI model, the total cost will be around 65k +/- 2k...
Killer price for a killer rig, I think!!! 
.................................................................................................................................................
Btw, 
@deadzone 
How did you pay borderlinx the shipping charges??? By your credit/debit card??? And, did they accept in USD or INR???


----------



## evil_maverick (Jun 11, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> How did you get the shipping costs to be 17k???
> If in the international shipping calculator, I enter the following:
> 1. TYPE OF DELIVERY: Express
> 2. WEIGHT: 10 kg (Actually it's gonna be a lot lighter, I think)
> ...


Hey ...I did mess up the dimensions of the box but now the shipping is coming to around 7k..what about customs duties? 
I think its going to be around 17% extra!!


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 11, 2013)

evil_maverick said:


> Hey ...I did mess up the dimensions of the box but now the shipping is coming to around 7k..what about customs duties?
> I think its going to be around 17% extra!!


The total cost is inclusive of customs, taxes and handling and shipping charges!!! 

*"No more unpleasant surprises with shipping fees or customs duties either, because with our Total Cost Calculator tool, you will get a good estimate of how much your purchase will cost in your own currency- shipping rates, customs duties and taxes included!"*
-From *www.borderlinx.com/pages/how-it-works


----------



## deadzone (Jun 11, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> How did you get the shipping costs to be 17k???
> If in the international shipping calculator, I enter the following:
> 1. TYPE OF DELIVERY: Express
> 2. WEIGHT: 10 kg (Actually it's gonna be a lot lighter, I think)
> ...



I forgot but mostly it is INR .......not sure .....it was 8 months back I paid.

The shipping charge is as mentioned by borderlinx.For my nexus 7 there was no duty charged even though there is some 5% duty for tablets.I guess borderlinx figures the way out.

Also they use DHL shipping,the best in shipping....can't get better.


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 11, 2013)

deadzone said:


> I forgot but mostly it is INR .......not sure .....it was 8 months back I paid.
> 
> The shipping charge is as mentioned by borderlinx.For my nexus 7 there was no duty charged even though there is some 5% duty for tablets.I guess borderlinx figures the way out.
> 
> Also they use DHL shipping,the best in shipping....can't get better.



Yeah... Btw, that model is still out of stock in newegg.com... Damn!!!  Can't wait... 
Btw, when delivering the tablet to you, did they ask any road tax or octroi???


----------



## deadzone (Jun 11, 2013)

Back then I was in Noida (UP) and there is road tax for items above 10k ...so DHL guys were reluctant to deliver it but then i requested and said that I don't do any kind of import/export business and they sent to me after holding for 2 days.

Confirm about road tax/octroi in Assam before.The most hasslefree delivery destination is Delhi becoz any international shipment is gonna arrive at airport here first


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 11, 2013)

deadzone said:


> Back then I was in Noida (UP) and there is road tax for items above 10k ...so DHL guys were reluctant to deliver it but then i requested and said that I don't do any kind of import/export business and they sent to me after holding for 2 days.
> 
> Confirm about road tax/octroi in Assam before.The most hasslefree delivery destination is Delhi.


Okay... No octroi in Assam but there maybe road tax...


----------



## evil_maverick (Jun 11, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> The total cost is inclusive of customs, taxes and handling and shipping charges!!!
> 
> *"No more unpleasant surprises with shipping fees or customs duties either, because with our Total Cost Calculator tool, you will get a good estimate of how much your purchase will cost in your own currency- shipping rates, customs duties and taxes included!"*
> -From Borderlinx | Help | How it works


I had a talk with borderlinx..they said that the duty in the cost calulator comes zero coz they are not sure about import duties that may or may not be charged over here....so..thats a bummer..now ihave a cousin in the us so can he send it over as a gift? Will that attract duties?


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 12, 2013)

Hey deadzone...
Do you have any idea what the customs and taxes will be??? Because according to my calculation, it's coming up to be around Rs. 15k!!!


----------



## deadzone (Jun 12, 2013)

There is rupee drop against dollar....my be becoz of this.


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 12, 2013)

deadzone said:


> There is rupee drop against dollar....my be becoz of this.



Btw, do you think I should order from frys.com instead???


----------



## deadzone (Jun 12, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> Btw, do you think I should order from frys.com instead???



Yeah .... You can order...no probs,they don't have in stock but its available form back order


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 12, 2013)

deadzone said:


> Yeah .... You can order...no probs,they don't have in stock but its available form back order



Hmmm... Am beginning to have doubts since I checked and many people have reported quite a lot of problems buying internationally...  Especially since am from a neglected part of India!!! 
Anyway, how's your Y500??? Does the HD resolution play any difference whenn compared to FullHD???


----------



## deadzone (Jun 12, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> Hmmm... Am beginning to have doubts since I checked and many people have reported quite a lot of problems buying internationally...  Especially since am from a neglected part of India!!!
> Anyway, how's your Y500??? Does the HD resolution play any difference whenn compared to FullHD???



You won't notice difference....unless you place a full HD side by side to HD.....
For gaming HD is more than enough.
I have played BioShock and team fortress 2 and all look good to me.


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 12, 2013)

deadzone said:


> You won't notice difference....unless you place a full HD side by side to HD.....
> For gaming HD is more than enough.
> I have played BioShock and team fortress 2 and all look good to me.



Okay... Most probably gonna buy the 750m model from flipkart now!!!


----------



## deadzone (Jun 12, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> Okay... Most probably gonna buy the 750m model from flipkart now!!!



OK


----------

